# New Forum Deliver



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks to the board.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This could be epic.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

With Uber on boarding for food delivery and many drivers switching to food. Great timing. Lets not forget Amazon.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've been transitioning to delivery over the past month. Been a good experience so far.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> I've been transitioning to delivery over the past month. Been a good experience so far.


who you driving with on delivery


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> Thanks to the board.


hey when amazon going to be in dallas


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> who you driving with on delivery


Mixing it up between sidecar, Postmates, and Door Dash. Gonna add a fee more if I can.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> Mixing it up between sidecar, Postmates, and Door Dash. Gonna add a fee more if I can.


does it comes close to the money you can make on uber our lyft


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> does it comes close to the money you can make on uber our lyft


Personally it does, for others it will vary. The hugest benefit is the amount of miles I use, definitely a lot less miles.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

They are taking names in DFW. Look up Amazon Flex.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Also no tolls or airports ( so far )


----------

